# New player looking for a group



## Slapshot97 (Jan 25, 2011)

So, uh, yeah. I've never actually played D&D before, but after watching some people online, I decided it would be a fun game to get into. Trouble is the one group I've found in my area only plays the 3.5 edition, and the only one I'm remotely familiar with is 4e. So I'm looking for a group in the Vancouver, WA area that plays 4e and would be willing to put up with a new player. I'm also okay with playing with anyone online. I can play on Mondays, Wensdays and Fridays anytime after 1 pm PST, and pretty much any time on the weekends.


----------



## Donutboy (Jan 30, 2011)

I'll join.  I want to play, but I could DM if necessary.


----------



## Slapshot97 (Feb 6, 2011)

Honestly, I was looking more for a group than an individual player. However, if you can find more people willing to play in a campaign, I'd be more than happy to join.


----------

